# Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings (spoilers)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA moves to the state of Virginia this week for the playing of the Kingsmill championship. 

This will be tournament #12 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Joanna Klatten	-6	
2	Pat Hurst	-5	
2	Alison Lee	-5	
2	Morgan Pressel	-5	
5	Perrine DeLacour	-4	
5	Jacqui Concolino	-4	
5	So Yeon Ryu	-4	
5	Paula Creamer -4	

For complete scoreborad: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Alison Lee	-9	
2	Minjee Lee	-7	
2	Perrine DeLacour	-7	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-6	
5	Suzann Pettersen	-5	
5	Jing Yan	-5	
5	Christina Kim	-5	
5	Catriona Matthew	-5	

For complete scoreborad: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1 Perrine DeLacour -11 
2 Alison Lee -10 
3 Paula Creamer -9 
3 So Yeon Ryu -9 
3 Minjee Lee -9 
6 Lexi Thompson -8 

For complete scoreborad: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	Minjee Lee	-15	
2	So Yeon Ryu	-13	
3	Alison Lee	-12 
4	Perrine DeLacour	-11 

For complete scoreborad: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

